# Wore out the Yellas!



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Well we're doing our annual tournament again on the Guadalupe. Checked lines this morning and had 45 fish just in my boat. 31 were yellas with the biggest being 31 and 3 between 16-20. We released all yellas but 5 eater size and the big one that will get released Saturday. Everybody wonders why we catch so many yellas in our stretch of river and it's because we release and don't meat hunt. Yall stay tuned we aren't pulling lines until Saturday


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

That as awesome! What are you using for bait?


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

This morning produced a 39 and 30 along with a bunch of 8-15lbers


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightlines1984 (Mar 28, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for posting photos


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Very Nice, good eating right there


----------



## raymond rubio (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice cats good meal.


----------



## T-Muney (Aug 12, 2005)

Buddy of mine fishing the tourney sent me some pics of Some nice yellas too. Of course u may be on the same team. High water last yr did some good.


----------



## Guntown (Sep 18, 2012)

Well we ended winning both the heaviest stringer and big fish of the tournament. You bring in 30 fish, (5 yellas and 25 blues/channels) you weigh your big fish separately so you end up weighing 29 for the stringer. We set an all time record of the tournament with a 378lb stringer. Everyone had a great time and all our fish were released. Out the the 4 boats on our team we caught and released 12 yellas over 22lbs. Big fish of the weekend was an official 40lbs.

























Taking the big girl back to her hole









Releasing the others
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Congrats on your win,well done a great report. It looks you guys had a blast. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Whiskers (Jul 15, 2008)

Congrats and thanks for the pics


----------



## Surf n turf (Feb 6, 2011)

That's a lot off yellow right there!
Looks Like a fun tournament 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

